# Derber Witz --> Mal drüber Nachdenken!



## BSA (2. November 2005)

Ich sitze mal wieder in einem dieser wunderbaren öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel, genannt Bus. Hinten im Bus sitzen so richtige Obergangster (Türken). Na ja, jedenfalls die schreien da rum und plötzliche fangen sie an kundzugeben wie toll sie sind.

Nummer 1: "Ey alder, jetzt sind wir schon über 4 Millionen Türken in Deutschland." Nummer 2: "Ja, ne richtige Front." Nummer 3: "Es dauert nicht mehr lange, dann übernehmen wir Deutschland!" Nummer 1: "Dann fahren wir mit nem fetten BMW durch die Straßen und sind die Chefs." Nummer 2: "Und dann können wir ein Land nach dem Anderen so übernehmen" Nummer 1: "Alle werden machen, was wir, die Obertürken, sagen..." Alle am Lachen....


Eine Reihe vor Ihnen sitzt eine alte Frau. Sie dreht sich um und sagt in einer netten, ruhigen Stimme ganz sachlich:


"Wir hatten auch mal 4 Millionen Juden in Deutschland..."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sehr derb, ich sag dazu besser nichts!


----------



## dignsag (2. November 2005)

Besser wärs!


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (2. November 2005)

Ohje, ob die das verstanden haben?


----------



## Tim C. (2. November 2005)

Dummes rumgepöbel, noch dämlichere Reaktion


----------



## BSA (2. November 2005)

Ich fand ihn gut!


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (2. November 2005)

Naja, wenn die Türken es verstanden haben, was ich bezweifel, dann würde ihnen das Lachen vielleicht vergehen, aber an sich fand ich die Antwort ganz passend. Nur ist das jetzt eben auch nicht grad so witzig, dass die Juden abgeschlachtet werden und die Türken folgen sollen


----------



## BSA (2. November 2005)

Nein, so mein ich das natürlich nicht!
Aber vielleicht gehen sie ja von alleine *g*!

Nicht verurteilen bitte!


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (2. November 2005)

Na ich find das Teil auch ganz nett, aber es gibt eben Leute, die würden dir dafür ne Ohrfeige geben


----------



## BSA (2. November 2005)

Ich weiß! Naja, was soll, jedem das seine!


----------



## Rena Hermann (3. November 2005)

Die Reaktion der "tollen Typen" hätte mich noch interessiert. 

Gruß
Rena
... wertungsfrei, gerne multikulti aber nicht gerne dominiert (auch wenn's nur Phantasie ist)

PS: Kann keine Meinung zur Reaktion der alten Dame abgeben, kenne ihren Hintergrund nicht - will heißen: kann so oder so gemeint sein.
Insgesamt jedoch wär's so aber auch was für Schmidt oder Raab - mit eher differenziertem Hintergrund und in entsprechendem Kontext sogar für'n Scheibenwischer.


----------



## vogtländer (3. November 2005)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..., jedem das seine!



Na, wenn das Statement nicht mindestens ebenso makaber ist!?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. November 2005)

Also politisch korrekt war die Antwort nicht, aber irgendwo der Situation angemessen.
Was damals waehrend WW2 hier abgegangen ist ist natuerlich eine echt ueble Geschichte, und darf sich keineswegs wiederholen, aber bei solchen Fantastereien und offensichtlichem Groessenwahn wie sich in der kleine Geschichte dort oben gezeigt haben kann man auch schonmal etwas drastischer werden um ein oder zwei Kinnladen absacken zu sehen.
Und ich find's auch mutig, denn wer hat denn heut schon noch den Mumm mal das Maul aufzumachen wenn irgendwelche Idioten (seien es jetzt Deutsche, Tuerken oder wer auch immer) doof rumprollen?

Aussergewoehnliche Situationen koennen drastische Massnahmen erfordern, das kann sein, dass man mal im Bus einem Opa den Ellenbogen in die Rippen stoesst oder mal auf der Mayday einen seiner Kollegen richtig gut zusammensche..st. Uebrigens, es hatte beide Male triftige Gruende und hab das nicht aus Spass gemacht.

Weiterhin finde ich, dass mit unserer Vergangenheit viel zu sensibel umgegangen wird. Klar, dass war alles ziemlich Sche..sse was da ablief, aber das ist doch kein Grund, dass wir uns jetzt, bald 60 Jahre spaeter, noch immer vollmachen wenn einer "das J-Wort" benutzt. Irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein.

Wir sind doch alle (oder zumindest die meisten) vernuenftige Leute, wir haben in der Schule und durch die Sesamstrasse gelernt, dass es in Deutschland sehr boese Menschen gab und dass wir lieber in Frieden mit anderen Nationen und Kulturen leben sollen um von ihnen zu lernen, sodass wir uns alle weiterentwickeln koennen und bessere Menschen werden.

Zum Thema Auslaenderfeindlichkeit sag ich nur folgendes:
"Ich hab nichts gegen Auslaender, ich mag niemanden!"
Soll heissen: Ich versuch immer gut mit anderen Leuten auszukommen, egal woher diese nun sind. Und wenn mir einer doof kommt mach ich auch keinen Unterschied ob ich nun mit einem Deutschen, Tuerken oder wem auch immer zu tun hab.
"Nachts sind alle Katzen grau!"
Und einen hab ich noch:
"Wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus!"

Also Leute, setzt Euch doch das naechste Mal in der Kneipe zu jemandem der nicht Eurer Nationalitaet ist und quatscht was. Man kann so viel von anderen Kulturen lernen, und es ist echt interessant zu hoeren wie das Leben in anderen Laendern so laeuft.


----------



## dignsag (3. November 2005)

Wenn doch die "Anderen" auch immer so tolerant wären.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (3. November 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also Leute, setzt Euch doch das naechste Mal in der Kneipe zu jemandem der nicht Eurer Nationalitaet ist und quatscht was. Man kann so viel von anderen Kulturen lernen, und es ist echt interessant zu hoeren wie das Leben in anderen Laendern so laeuft.


Richtig, ich hab jedes mal spaß, wenn ich im Urlaub bin (Sei's in Ägypten, Spanien, Türkei, oder sonstwo) spaß mit den Leuten da zu reden. Teils auf Deutsch, teils auf Englisch.
Die meisten sind wirklich nett und man kann gut mit ihnen reden.

In Deutschland gibt es aber wirklich auffallend viele gewalttätige Türken (sind oft auch Hauptschüler [Gymnasiasten gibt's unter denen natürlich auch], ich hab aber nichts gegen Hauptschüler, die sind eigentlich auch alle ganz nett, nur eben ein paar nicht [ich spreche aus erfahrung]), das mag aber eher an der Armut und den schlechten Umständen liegen, viele Türken sind ja nicht von Geburt auf in Deutschland gewesen und haben dann auch Probleme mit der Sprache. Mit solchen Sachen haben's die Türken als Ausländer nicht leicht.
Damit ihr mich nicht falsch versteht, es gibt auch genug nette Türken


----------



## NomadSoul (3. November 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Situationen koennen drastische Massnahmen erfordern, das kann sein, dass man mal im Bus einem Opa den Ellenbogen in die Rippen stoesst oder mal auf der Mayday einen seiner Kollegen richtig gut zusammensche..st. Uebrigens, es hatte beide Male triftige Gruende und hab das nicht aus Spass gemacht.


Es heißt nicht Opa es heißt älterer Herr, kein Respekt mehr vor dem alter. 

Naja ich finde diesen "Spruch" lediglich etwas spitz formuliert. So aus dem kontext könnte man das auch anderst interpretieren. Man könnte zb sagen die Gute wollte den armen halbstarken mal den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. 
Naja aber da wir sie persönlich nicht kennen (ausser Du schaffst es sie hier anzuschleppen ) können wir über ihre beweggründe nur Mutmassen.
Finde es aufjedenfall sehr mutig. Ich hätte mich das vermutlich nicht getraut. 
Allgemein, habe ich kein Problem mit den Menschen anderer Nationalität. Mich stört nur das es unter diesen wie auch, vielen einheimischen Menschen diese: "Trag es mir ans Bett ich will nichts dafür tun, haben will ichs trozdem" Mentalität. Das ist auch was was ich bei einigen unserer Erstsemester beobachte, das die mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigen und sagen die hatten es viel einfacher... 
Und das selbe passiert bei uns Allgemein, Sei es mit Hartz IV der GSI oder sonnst irgendwelchen Dingen, ein Politiker hat das mal als "Mitnahme Mentalität" bezeichnet. 

Und ich finde das stört .


----------



## JohannesR (3. November 2005)

Schlagt mich, aber ich finde den Spruch der Oma sehr unterhaltsam...  Das hat nichts mit der ernsthaftigkeit des Themas zu tun, als mehr mit der Schlagfertigkeit der alten Dame sowie meinem generell sehr makaberen Humor...


----------



## zioProduct (3. November 2005)

Ich find den geil   

Kann  mir das Bild genau vorstellen, drei so halbstarke Türken-Gangster, mit Nastuch auf dem Kopf und angeklebten haaren auf der Brust, und dann bekommen Sie, sofern sie den Spruch verstanden haben, von einer altern zierlichen Frau aufs Maul  Die Gesichter der drei hätt ich zugern als Bild mit ner geilen schrift drunter: "PWNT"


----------



## BSA (3. November 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schlagt mich, aber ich finde den Spruch der Oma sehr unterhaltsam...  Das hat nichts mit der ernsthaftigkeit des Themas zu tun, als mehr mit der Schlagfertigkeit der alten Dame sowie meinem generell sehr makaberen Humor...




Ich habe damit gerechtet das du früher oder später auch hier schreiben würdest, aber mein RESPEKT! ich hätte gedacht das du anders reagierst.. freut mich sowas von dir zu hören...


Gruß!


----------



## JohannesR (3. November 2005)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe damit gerechtet das du früher oder später auch hier schreiben würdest, aber mein RESPEKT! ich hätte gedacht das du anders reagierst.. freut mich sowas von dir zu hören...


Bevor du dich zu sehr freust - moralisch ist der Spruch schon verwerflich. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die alte Frau das so gemeint hat, wie ich das interpretiere.


----------



## wasted time (3. November 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die alte Frau das so gemeint hat, wie ich das interpretiere.


 Nur Pessimisten und Spaßverderber würden was anderes darin sehen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. November 2005)

Quizfrage: Worüber soll man jetzt genau nachdenken? Für mich bedeutet die Story nichts weiter, als das, was ich sowieso schon weiss: Die wachsende Intoleranz vor fremdem, unbekanntem (sprich: jungen Menschen oder Ausländern oder – o Schreck! – sogar beides in einem), wenn man älter wird (sehr viel älter, nicht 30 oder 40 oder so …).


----------



## NomadSoul (3. November 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Quizfrage: Worüber soll man jetzt genau nachdenken? Für mich bedeutet die Story nichts weiter, als das, was ich sowieso schon weiss: Die wachsende Intoleranz vor fremdem, unbekanntem (sprich: jungen Menschen oder Ausländern oder – o Schreck! – sogar beides in einem), wenn man älter wird (sehr viel älter, nicht 30 oder 40 oder so …).


Naja vieleicht ist es aber genau umgekehrt das ältere Menschen von Jüngeren definitiv nicht mit dem Respekt behandelt werden den Sie verdienen, und gerade diese Gruppe gehört dazu. (das ist keine pauschalisierte Aussage das betrift alle Jugendlichen nicht nur die die nicht aus unserem Land kommen(also doch irgendwie pauschalisiert )).


----------



## Suchfunktion (4. November 2005)

Also ich bin klipp und klar der Meinung:
Wer mist baut, fliegt raus!

Mhh.. am besten mal die gewalttaetigen sofort zurueck in die Heimat schicken. (Tuerken in die Tuerkei, Russen nach Russland, Iner nach Indien, usw..)

Wenn ich mal wieder hoere "Scheiss deutsche!" dann kann ich nicht verstehen,
warum sie hierbleiben.

Bauen teilweise Tag ein, Tag aus nur Mist und ticken dann ab wenn es ihnen dadurch  ergeht.. tzz.. auf sowas kann ioch persoehnlich derbe verzichten!

Aber teilweise sind die Familienvorsitzenden (mama&papa) selber schuld..
haben keine Arbeitsstelle und erhoehern den Deutschen Mitbuergeranteil dann teilweise noch um 7 weitere Kids, die nichts mit ihrer zeit anfangen zu wissen und  bauen,
und das nur um mehr Kohle zu bekommen.

Sowas ist echt nicht notwendig.


Schoen und gut, jeder hat das Recht, das so zu handhaben, wie er moechte, aber man sollte es nicht uebertreiben, denn SOETWA ist es, was unser Land zerstoehrt..


Achja:
Ich rede nur von den NEGATIVEN Eigenschaften und will mich damit nicht auslaenderfeindlich darstellen.. Waere es um deutsche gegangen, haette ich darueber etwas gesagt, waeren es Russen gewesen, dann ueber die, usw..
Nur ich moechte jetzt nicht ueber alle Voelker dieser Nation sprechen


----------



## da_Dj (4. November 2005)

Der Witz, leider alt  Sieht man ihn im Stillen und fuer sich, denkt evtl. noch nach waere er moralisch natuerlich nicht akzeptabel, ansich aber lustig 

Ich weiss auch nicht so recht, warum so viele ein Hehl draus machen wenn sowas kommt, unsere Vergangenheit ist Vergangenheit, sicher vergessen sollte man sowas nicht, aber irgendwann ist unsere "Schuld" doch auch mal beendet (naja USA hats ja gerichtet, die werden inzwischen mehr gehasst als wir  )

Wie gesagt, der Witz ansich, das Statement ist "lustig" (bin halt Sarkast :| ) man sollte auch mal aufhoeren sofort nach dem Lachen darueber nachzudenken ob das OK war. Meine Meinung.


----------



## BSA (4. November 2005)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich bin klipp und klar der Meinung:
> Wer mist baut, fliegt raus!
> 
> Mhh.. am besten mal die gewalttaetigen sofort zurueck in die Heimat schicken. (Tuerken in die Tuerkei, Russen nach Russland, Iner nach Indien, usw..)
> ...



Applaus Applaus!

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

Ich seh es genauso, wenn die Leute nicht wissen wie man sich in einem Fremden Land zu benehmen hat, dann haben sie hier nichts verloren. In die Schweiz darfst du bspw. glaube nicht so einfach rein ohne die Geschichte der CH zu kennen.

Und wenn die Türken in der Türkei sagen das die Türken in D ne meise haben weil Sie ihre Kopftücher tragen, dann kann da was nicht Stimmen. Ich habe letzens irgendeine Reportage oder eienn Bericht über so ein Thema gesehen (RTL) da wurden Türken in Istanbul befragt was sie zu den Türken in D sagen das die hier mit kopftüchern etc. rumrennen. In USA darf bspw. niemand ein Kopftuch tragen (zum Beispiel ne Lehrerin oder so).

Also irgendwas hat D falsch gemacht.

Ich bettel jetzt nicht darum das ihr mich NICHT als Ausländerfeindlich anseht, ich bin es nicht. Soll einer glauben was er mag. Dazu kann ich nur noch eins sagen:


*Jeder Mensch ist fast überall Ausländer!*


----------



## JohannesR (5. November 2005)

Hm, irgendwie driftet mir das ganze grade zu sehr in Richtung Kriegsveteranentreffen ab... "Ja, die Russen, die sind mir auch nicht ganz geheuer. Damals, in Stalingrad..."

Denkt mal drueber nach, was denn genau *euer* verdienst ist, dass ihr in Deutschland oder der Schweiz geboren und aufgewachsen seid. Und dann denkt ueber das Pech derer nach, die nicht ganz so viel Glueck hatten, und in aermeren Laendern geboren wurden. Wenn ihr dann zum Abschluss noch darueber nachdenkt, wie sehr hier schon wieder verallgemeinert wurde und welche dummen Vorurteile ans Tageslicht gezerrt wurden, dann bin ich schon fast zufrieden...

Ich lasse das hier erstmal auf, aber wenn ich das Gefuehl habe, dass wir uns hier zu einer illustren Stammtischrunde versammeln, schliesse ich die Kneipentuer.

Danke.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (8. November 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, irgendwie driftet mir das ganze grade zu sehr in Richtung Kriegsveteranentreffen ab... "Ja, die Russen, die sind mir auch nicht ganz geheuer. Damals, in Stalingrad..."
> 
> Denkt mal drueber nach, was denn genau *euer* verdienst ist, dass ihr in Deutschland oder der Schweiz geboren und aufgewachsen seid. Und dann denkt ueber das Pech derer nach, die nicht ganz so viel Glueck hatten, und in aermeren Laendern geboren wurden. Wenn ihr dann zum Abschluss noch darueber nachdenkt, wie sehr hier schon wieder verallgemeinert wurde und welche dummen Vorurteile ans Tageslicht gezerrt wurden, dann bin ich schon fast zufrieden...


Jetzt wirst bestimmt sehr unzufrieden sein.

Ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer, meine Vorfahren väterlicher Seits stammen aus Bulgarien.
Mir geht es einzig und allein um den Glauben der arabischen Welt den ich für mittelalterlich
und dadurch auch einerseits für die Ursache halte.
Ich denke das Folgendes deren Einstellung zu den Dingen hächstwarscheinlich nie ändern wird.
Das ist meine Meinung und Sicht der Dinge. Ich will hier keinem was aufdrängen 

Denkt mal darüber nach was deren Glaube überhaupt ist.
Ein arogante art der Verherrlichung einer Religion die als eine Art Sektengemeinschaft
gegen viele ethische Grundprinzipien verstößt
und in einigen Ländern weltübergreifend perversen und absolut fanatischen Terror verbreitet.
Wenn man nicht an deren Gott galubt ist man ein Ungläubiger.  
Leben wir noch im Mittelalter?   

Warum werden weibliche Familienmitglieder bevormundet und durch Heirat quasi versklavt?
Warum versklavt? Dürfen sie sich dagegen wehren oder werden sie gezüchtigt wenn sie es tun, egal wie alt sie sind?
Warum tollerieren die das deren Kinder mit deren glauben fanatisiert und zu lebenden Bomben umfunktioniert werden?
Eine mittelalterliche Gesellschaft mit der Technik von heute kann nur Schaden anrichten.

Ich habe mitlerweile mehere Berichte gesehen wo 8-18 Jährige Jungen aus arabischen Familien befragt wurden,
was sie tuen würden wenn sie mitbekommen das ihre Schwester einen Freund hätte.
"Ich schlag sie und ihren Freund tot" kam von jedem wie geschossen.  
Ist das Kindererziehung? Das hat nichts, absolut gar nichts mit Religion zu tun.

Ich will weiss Gott nicht alle abstempeln.
Es gibt wirklich viele die nicht so radikal und friedlich sind.
Mir geht nur nicht in den Kopf das die es zu lassen,
dass deren Religion von fanatischen Verrückten in dem Maße gepredigt wird.

Darum meine erschreckende Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## JohannesR (8. November 2005)

cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir geht es einzig und allein um den Glauben der arabischen Welt den ich für mittelalterlich
> und dadurch auch einerseits für die Ursache halte.
> Ich denke das Folgendes deren Einstellung zu den Dingen hächstwarscheinlich nie ändern wird.


Ganz genau das meine ich. Dieses saudumme Gerede, diese Verallgemeinerungen, dieses Meinungsbild. Die »arabische Welt« ist ein Begriff, der die Meinungsbildung sehr erleichtert, oder?
Das, was du grade wieder mal von dir gibst, ist großer Unsinn. Versuch doch einfach mal, ein bisschen differenzierter zu denken, etwas toleranter zu sein, und nicht immer alle Leute in einen Topf zu stecken, dann schaffen wir es vieleicht, nicht auch noch den 3. Weltkrieg auszulösen und die gesamte »arabische Welt« zu vernichten, da sie ja offensichtlich der Teufel persönlich ist.

Ernsthaft, was du teilweise sagst, zeugt nicht grade von gesundem Menschenverstand.

Lies ein bisschen was über den Koran, über die »arabische Welt«, schalt Pro7 ab und *fang endlich an zu denken*


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. November 2005)

Kleine Anmerkung: Es gab mal eine Umfrage in den USA, wie man sich denn den Deutschen vorstelle.

mehrheitliches Ergebnis: Lederhose, biertrinkend, Wurst mit Sauerkraut essend.....sind wir so, oder ist es das Bild, welches dort aus irgendeinem Grund von uns geprägt werden soll?

Und warum wird von der "arabischen Welt" das Bild geprägt, wie es im Allgemeinen vorherrscht?
Weil sie alle Bombenleger sind(es ist gemäss Koran übrigens eine Todsünde, jemanden umzubringen)....oder vielleicht um die Allgemeinheit wohlgefällig zu stimmen, wenn man mal wieder in den Krieg zieht, weil die Ölreserven knapp werden.

Die Moslems, welche ich bisher kennengelernt habe, waren jedenfalls sehr nett und aufgeschlossen und keineswegs Eigenbrödler in einer Welt voller Heiden.

Ja....sie sind religiös, und versuchen, sich an die Regeln ihrer Religion zu halten.... 
Das ist mir allemal lieber, als ein hiesiger Christ, dessen einziges Religionsbekenntnis die Zahlung der Kirchensteuer ist.

Nicht alle Moslems sind nette Menschen.... das will ich damit nicht behaupten, aber Terrorismus und Chauvinismus gibt es überall. Und solange die "westliche Welt" meint, Länder mit "fremdartigen" Kulturen ausbeuten, überfallen und diskriminieren zu können, darf sie sich über ein angemessenes Feedback nicht wundern.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (8. November 2005)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ernsthaft, was du teilweise sagst, zeugt nicht grade von gesundem Menschenverstand.
> 
> Lies ein bisschen was über den Koran, über die »arabische Welt«, schalt Pro7 ab und *fang endlich an zu denken*





			
				=Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ....oder vielleicht um die Allgemeinheit wohlgefällig zu stimmen, wenn man mal wieder in den Krieg zieht, wenn die Ölreserven knapp werden.


 Höchst warscheinlich bin ich absolut von den Medien beeinflusst
und werde von denen fanatisiert alle zu verurteilen die den Koran predigen.  

Mir ging es um deren Religion in Bezug auf das verhalten derer Jugendlicher.
Ok, ich bin ein "bissel abgedriftet", aber es war lediglich meine Sicht der Dinge.
Ich habe gesagt das ich nur die fanatische Variante verurteile.
Und ich frage mich nur, warum das von den anderen Islamis tolleriert wird.


			
				Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil sie alle Bombenleger sind(es ist gemäss Koran übrigens eine Todsünde, jemanden umzubringen)


Aha, dann haben die fanatischen also ne abgespeckte Version des Korans.    

Die Kirche hat sicher mit Schuld an dem Hass derer.
Schließlich wollte die Kirche in den Kreutzzügen alle Araber zu ihrem Glauben bekehren.
Die Kirche hat auch Jahrhunderte lang neue Technologien bekämpft und jeden umgebracht der sie durchsetzen wollte.
Und sie haben Geld für die Buße verlangt was IMO ablolut verwerflich für eine Religion ist.
Ich bin auch kein Freund der Kirche.


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. November 2005)

cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aha, dann haben die fanatischen also ne abgespeckte Version des Korans.



Deren Koran dürfte nicht viel abgespeckter sein, als die Bibel von Bush, Blair und Konsorten:

Du sollt keine anderen Götter haben neben mir
Du sollst den Namen des Herrn ... nicht missbrauchen
 Du sollst den Feiertag heiligen
 Du sollst deinen Vater und deine Mutter ehren
 Du sollst nicht töten.
 Du sollst nicht ehebrechen.
 Du sollst nicht stehlen
 Du sollst nicht falsch Zeugnis reden ...
 Du sollst nicht begehren deines Nächsten Haus.
 Du sollst nicht begehren deines Nächsten Weib, ...

Was ich sagen wollte: Es gibt nette Leute, religiöse Menschen, Fanatiker, Irrgeleitete,....und zwar in jeder Religion/Weltanschauung. 

Sich dort eine bestimmte Gruppe herauszupicken und zum globalen Feind zu erklären.... das ist anmaßend



			
				cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Höchst warscheinlich bin ich absolut von den Medien beeinflusst
> und werde von denen fanatisiert alle zu verurteilen die den Koran predigen. .


Du erweckst zumindest den Anschein.


----------



## zioProduct (8. November 2005)

Wenn ihr(die Deutschen) so über die "Ausländer" redet, würde ich gerne mal die Juden im 2ten Weltkrieg hören, oder die Behinderten, oder Zigeuner und und und, wie sie dazumals die Deutsche weltanschauung betrachtet haben, ich will damit niemandem zunahe Treten, das geht mehr in die Richtung, alle Länder haben schwarze Schaafe, und ich find das Stuss, die "Arabischen Länder" als kranke Glaubens... weiss nicht was abzustempeln. Schaut euch doch mal die Katholiken an, sind da die Fanatiker besser? In meiner Ansicht nicht, aber wie gesagt jedem das seine, ich sage Mensch ist Mensch, und schwarzes Schaaf ist schwarzes Schaaf...

Oder regt ihr euch mehr auf, wenn ein schwer gläubiger "ArabischesLandBewohner"(was bestimmt weniger vorkommt), oder ein Deutscher zB ein kleines Mädchen vergewaltigt? All die ganzen Vorurteile kommen nur von den Terror-Atacken, doch, diese Menschen richten ihren Terror gegen andere Länder, die ihnen etwas wegnehmen etc wollte. Unser Terror richtet sich nach innen im eigenen Land.. zB Die Franzosen, wenn die Franzosen, dies in China machen und nicht bei sich, sind wir balt die "Europäischen Länder, mit Ihrem Christentum und dem Terror bla bla bla"..

So ich mach wieder an die Arbeit

cya


----------



## Suchfunktion (4. Januar 2006)

cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Höchst warscheinlich bin ich absolut von den Medien beeinflusst
> und werde von denen fanatisiert alle zu verurteilen die den Koran predigen.
> 
> Mir ging es um deren Religion in Bezug auf das verhalten derer Jugendlicher.
> ...



Jeder glaube, in den du dich einkaufen musst, ist ein falscher Glaube.
Kallisti!

Natuerlich ist nicht der ganze "nahe Osten" Selbstmordgeil.
Und ich denke mal fuer "normale Personen" wie uns hier (naja, fast alle) ist es in z.B. Arabien mit sicherheit genauso ungefaehrlich wie hier in Deutschland.
Ausserdem geschehen Dinge einfach.
Wir werden alle sterben.. einige frueher einige spaeter..
Ob du nun heute abend von einem Mercedes ueber die Strasse geschliffen wirst oder durch einen Selbstmordattentaeter eliminiert wirst.. egal.
Nur die wahrscheinlichkeit, von nem mercie gekillt zu werden ist mit 100%iger Sicherheit hoeher als durch einen Kirchlichen Extremisten hingerichtet zu werden.

Und da wir mal wieder direkt gradewegs vom Topic abgewichen sind, bin ich mal dafuer dass wir dahin wieder zurueckkehren..

Soeinen Spruch zu reissen wie die aeltere Dame verlangt keine anti-semitische Einstellung oder onalsozialistische Gedanken.. es verlangt lediglich eine ladung smartheit, einfallsreichtum und etwas Frechheit 

In dem Sinne
Heil Eris Diskordia.


----------



## Bob38 (11. Januar 2006)

Ich fass es nicht!
Über was ihr euch da unterhaltet ohne Grundverständnis.

Vorwort:
Ich bin in Deutschland (FaM) geboren. Meine Eltern sind beide Ausländer.
Beide sind damals in "Jugoslawien" geboren. Jetzt würde man sagen sie sind Jugoslawen. Jedoch gibt es Jugoslawien nicht mehr. Also sind sie jetzt geografisch gesehen "Bosnier", weil sie mitlerweile in "Bosnien" geboren worden wären (tze).

Frage an alle: 
Was bin ich jetzt? Deutscher weil ich hier geboren bin? Jugoslawe? Bosnier? Oder ein deutsch-jugoslawischer Bosnier oder andersherum?

Zu den "Deutschen": (Anführungszeichen sind pure Absicht)
Ihr seid Deutsche? Tze... alleine für die Aussage gibts eine 6-.
Wieso?
Dann müsstet ihr Germanen sein! Und die Geschichte lehrt uns, dass die Germanen von den Römern zerhäckselt wurden.
Was folglich heißt: Die Deutschen müssten Römer sein?   

Egal, darüber kann man sich [unendlich hoch unendlich] mal streiten und man ist immer noch nicht schlauer.

ZUM THEMA:
Den "Ober"-Türken gehört in den  getreten sowie der Oma.

WIESO ES SOVIELE GEWALTTÄTIGE AUSLÄNDER GIBT:
(Es sind nicht nur Türken, sondern auch aus deutscher Sicht: Russen, Alber, Iraner...etc)
Habt ihr schonmal in einem Plattenbau gewohnt, indem man darum "kämpfen" muss was essbares auf dem Tisch zu haben? Ohne TV, Computer, PlayStation und Putzfrau!
Da man kein gutes Deutsch spricht ist eine schulische Ausbildung für den . Ohne schulische Ausbildung und gutes Deutsch, keine Arbeit! Ohne Arbeit nix zwischen die Zähne (Sozialhilfe bzw. HARTZ4). Die einzigen Möglichkeiten jetzt zu Geld zu kommen sind: Stehlen (Geld, Autos...etc. ), Leute überfallen, Drogen verkaufen...etc.
Kapisch?

MEINE MEINUNG:
DEUTSCHLAND HAT ES NICHT ANDERS VERDIENT!
Was ich damit meine?
Die Deutschen haben zugeguckt wie abermillionen Juden getöten wurden und haben sich gewundert wieso plötzlich Aussländer ihr Land zerbombt haben.
Aber...
Die Ausländer haben es verdammt nochmal auch wieder aufgebaut!
Also haltet einfach die Fresse und verschwindet in dem Loch aus dem ihr rausgekommen seid!

Jetzt sagen die meisten:
Aber ich hatte damit doch nicht zu tun!

Jetzt sag ich:
Dann packt auch nicht alle Ausländer in eine Packung! Nicht alles sind Türken! (Türken sind keines wegs schlechtere Menschen)
Ihr erkennt auch nicht den Unterschied zwischen einem Türken oder einem Iraner..etc.

Also: Fresse zu! Hirn einschalten!


----------



## RedWing (11. Januar 2006)

> Was bin ich jetzt? Deutscher weil ich hier geboren bin? Jugoslawe? Bosnier? Oder ein deutsch-jugoslawischer Bosnier oder andersherum?


Das musst du für dich selber beantworten...
Falls du dir nicht sicher sein solltest hier noch mal eine Definition:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutscher


> Zu den "Deutschen": (Anführungszeichen sind pure Absicht)
> Ihr seid Deutsche? Tze... alleine für die Aussage gibts eine 6-.
> Wieso?
> Dann müsstet ihr Germanen sein! Und die Geschichte lehrt uns, dass die Germanen von den Römern zerhäckselt wurden.
> Was folglich heißt: Die Deutschen müssten Römer sein?


Siehe obige Definition (+ deutsche Verfassung)



> WIESO ES SOVIELE GEWALTTÄTIGE AUSLÄNDER GIBT:
> (Es sind nicht nur Türken, sondern auch aus deutscher Sicht: Russen, Alber, Iraner...etc)
> Habt ihr schonmal in einem Plattenbau gewohnt, indem man darum "kämpfen" muss was essbares auf dem Tisch zu haben? Ohne TV, Computer, PlayStation und Putzfrau!
> Da man kein gutes Deutsch spricht ist eine schulische Ausbildung für den . Ohne schulische Ausbildung und gutes Deutsch, keine Arbeit! Ohne Arbeit nix zwischen die Zähne (Sozialhilfe bzw. HARTZ4). Die einzigen Möglichkeiten jetzt zu Geld zu kommen sind: Stehlen (Geld, Autos...etc. ), Leute überfallen, Drogen verkaufen...etc.


Integration ist natürlich ein ernst zunehmendes Problem...


> MEINE MEINUNG:
> DEUTSCHLAND HAT ES NICHT ANDERS VERDIENT!
> Was ich damit meine?
> Die Deutschen haben zugeguckt wie abermillionen Juden getöten wurden und haben sich gewundert wieso plötzlich Aussländer ihr Land zerbombt haben.
> ...



Über diese Statements solltest du nochmal tiefer drüber nachdenken, denn das was 
du da oben von dir gegeben hast zeugt, mit Verlaub, nicht gerade von Intelligenz...



> Dann packt auch nicht alle Ausländer in eine Packung! Nicht alles sind Türken!



Nein es gibt viele Nationalitäten, wäre ja langweilig wenn es nur Türken bzw nur die
Türkei gäbe...
Es gibt z.B. Russen, Türken, Brasillianer, Albaner, Deutsche, Italierner, Spanier 
und noch viele mehr. Aber wenn du damals immer fleißig "Die Sendung mit der Maus"
geschaut hast solltest du das eigentlich wissen 


> Fresse zu! Hirn einschalten!


Wieder so ein Satz 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## BSA (11. Januar 2006)

@Bob38

Ich dachte mir Platz der Kragen als ich das gelesen habe, wo nimmst du das Recht her so über uns "Deutsche" her zu ziehen? Wenn es dir bei uns nicht gefällt, geh einfach, dann hätten wir ein "Problem" weniger! Und genau wegen solchen Leuten wie dir wird dieses Jahr früher oder später untergehen. Und wegen Leuten wie dir werde auch ich früher oder später dieses Lang verlassen weil es mich einfach ankotzt wie es hier abläuft! Bloß weil es da mal so ein verdammten ÖSTEREICHER gab von dem sich die deutschen was haben sagen lassen, müssen wir unser ganzes Leben Angst haben etwas gegen Ausländer zu unternhemen. Kein einziger Politiker würde sich trauen zu sagen es das die Einwanderung gestoppt wird und zwar nur aus dem Grund weil er Angst hat dann nach kurzer Zeit entweder kein Geld mehr zu bekommen, oder aber ein Messer im Rücken zu haben! Und das kotzt mich sowas von an.....

Wer jetzt sagt das ich Ausländerfeindlich bin, soll das tun, dass ist mir egal! Aber er sollte wissen das jeder Mensch fast überall Ausländer ist!

Also, denk einfach drüber nach was du schreibst und was du erzählst. Und wenns dir hier nicht passt verschwinde doch!

Gruß BSA


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. Januar 2006)

Bevor das hier noch weiter ausartet, mache ich erstmal dicht - "Politische" Themen sind sowieso immer so eine Sache ...   
.


----------

